# Needed Stress relief... .and ringshake—- whaaaat?!



## David Hill (Apr 1, 2020)

Needing some stress relief with all the shh-errr stuff going on.
Picked out a blank and realized it has a _bit _of ringshake in it. So I decided to take a flaw and make it a feature. Before I started turning, initiated a fill with epoxy and GOLD! — _glitter_ that is.
First couple pics are just before starting to turn, followed with what it looks like after using my roughing gouge— can really see what the ringshake looks like. I’m sure it may need a little more fill soon.
If you haven’t seen ringshake before, this is a _muy_ _bueno _example..
Will post more as progress happens.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 1, 2020)

Nice. 

I tried glitter before too, it just turned white on mine. Idk, maybe white stuff inside and the glitter layer was sprayed on? 
Anyhow, I'm eager to see it finished....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jasonb (Apr 1, 2020)

Most ring shank gets tossed, burned or cut up. I like the save.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 1, 2020)

Oohhhhh...dangerous! Push that envelope. Hope you're wearing a face shield

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## TimR (Apr 1, 2020)

I hate to waste (create firewood) out of nice wood but I can’t see turning something that has such potential to come apart. I recently cut up a cherry log 20” diameter and wanted to get some big bowl blanks from it but ultimately only got some 3” square lengths and some small 6”x6”x 2” blanks. I look forward to the waste pieces being dry enough to burn, should make for nice fire.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Hill (Apr 1, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Oohhhhh...dangerous! Push that envelope. Hope you're wearing a face shield



Always!!
And not in line of fire

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | +Karma 2


----------



## trc65 (Apr 1, 2020)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Nubsnstubs (Apr 1, 2020)

There are ways to stabilize what some people would call firewood. Ring shake is a prime example of a condition that can be stabilized and be as safe as a solid piece of wood. Remember, there is no scrap in a woodworking or woodturning shop. ............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## David Hill (Apr 1, 2020)

Nubsnstubs said:


> There are ways to stabilize what some people would call firewood. Ring shake is a prime example of a condition that can be stabilized and be as safe as a solid piece of wood. remember, there is no scrap in a woodworking or woodturning shop. ............. Jerry (in Tucson)



Yep---not afraid to take on a challenge

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## David Hill (Apr 1, 2020)

TimR said:


> I hate to waste (create firewood) out of nice wood but I can’t see turning something that has such potential to come apart. I recently cut up a cherry log 20” diameter and wanted to get some big bowl blanks from it but ultimately only got some 3” square lengths and some small 6”x6”x 2” blanks. I look forward to the waste pieces being dry enough to burn, should make for nice fire.



it's...… the challenge! 
That and I needed a diversion

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## TXMoon (Apr 2, 2020)

Oh Yea, that's gonna look nice. I'd surely use an entire bottle of black CA on that if it were my blank.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Apr 2, 2020)

Cool! Another option would be to use a biscuit joiner and some homemade hardwood splines across the crack if you feel the need for added fixation.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## David Hill (Apr 9, 2020)

Well—- been working at this one. Not going to have all the WIP shots, kept leaving the phone in the house. .
It had a few more challenges other than the ringshake— like voids, hidden cracks, punky stuff, grubs— everything I expect from Mesquite!
Pics are on the lathe— looks kind of plain, but bet it’ll pop with the sealing coat.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## David Hill (Apr 9, 2020)

I’m back!! Was raining hard so I decided to sand a little and get this to POP!
Somebody mentioned a concern about the epoxy/glitter graying—- never had that happen— we’ll see...
Here it is!!!
Just have to do the bottom and get the rest of finish on. Won’t be perfect— will still be a good conversation/teaching piece

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## trc65 (Apr 9, 2020)

WOW! The glitter really makes POP! Really like the look, definitely going to borrow this idea.


----------



## David Hill (Apr 15, 2020)

I put the finished bowl in the “Completed” forum.
It “turned” out nice.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

